# Winter NAMM products



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Didn’t want to de-rail the upcoming epic Gibson thread. Post up your rumours and lies, and half truths... or whatever is NAMM related.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I dig the dookie graphics


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2019)

vadsy said:


> I dig the dookie graphics


Get your own hot steaming handful of Dookie tone.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Get your own hot steaming handful of Dookie tone.


earful


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Sheeeeee-----aaaaaaaat.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I want this. I don't know why but I want it.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

This one interests me, as my Eleven Rack is not getting any younger. I gather it has 2 SHARC processors, whatever the hell that means.

NAMM 2019: Mooer set to disrupt multi-effects market with astonishingly feature-rich GE300 | MusicRadar


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

vadsy said:


> I dig the dookie graphics


Pedals are becoming comic books. You need to keep buying them to get the next chapter in the story.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Rollin Hand said:


> This one interests me, as my Eleven Rack is not getting any younger. I gather it has 2 SHARC processors, whatever the hell that means.
> 
> NAMM 2019: Mooer set to disrupt multi-effects market with astonishingly feature-rich GE300 | MusicRadar


Not giving these pirates a dime.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bs54MHthHzF/


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I have the original The Amp, that fits on a pedal board. He's now essentially mounted it in a speaker cab.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep, got a note from Joel about that one yesterday. It's a real departure for him, both in terms of function and form-factor. Motorized pots. I look forward to seeing the demo videos.


vadsy said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bs54MHthHzF/


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Yep, got a note from Joel about that one yesterday.


was the 'note' the same Instagram post the rest of us got as well?

Fender from CME, the Tre-Verb looks cool
NAMM 2019: More leaked Fender pedals - Pinwheel Rotary Speaker Emulator and Tre-Verb - gearnews.com


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> was the 'note' the same Instagram post the rest of us got as well?


Nope. No picture. Just this:
_Well, I just decided yesterday that I was actually going to show it. I'm not sure
if I've discussed it with you, but I've been working on a motorized fader platform. 
This last week was absolutely crazy trying to get everything together... I'm not
sure I've ever had a harder week of work. It's certainly not perfect, but I'm happy
to show my work on it. It really came together I think. Excited to see what you
think of it 
_


> Fender from CME, the Tre-Verb looks cool
> NAMM 2019: More leaked Fender pedals - Pinwheel Rotary Speaker Emulator and Tre-Verb - gearnews.com


Looks like a competitor for the Strymon Flint. Major difference seems to be inclusion of a waveshape control for the tremolo. Strymon often includes a second menu in their controls. However, looking at the web page for the Flint, the secondary controls include a boost/cut control for the tremolo and tap-tempo subdivision. So, some overlap between the Fender and Strymon pedals, but enough difference to cater to different players. Of course, there are probably as many reverb algorithms as there are fuzz boxes, so those may cater to different tastes as well.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Nope. No picture. Just this:
> _Well, I just decided yesterday that I was actually going to show it. I'm not sure
> if I've discussed it with you, but I've been working on a motorized fader platform.
> This last week was absolutely crazy trying to get everything together... I'm not
> ...


I try not to name-drop but if you only got this yesterday it seems like I knew about this before you. I'll have to set a reminder to never PM you any info I don't want the WWW to see



> Looks like a competitor for the Strymon Flint. Major difference seems to be inclusion of a waveshape control for the tremolo. Strymon often includes a second menu in their controls. However, looking at the web page for the Flint, the secondary controls include a boost/cut control for the tremolo and tap-tempo subdivision. So, some overlap between the Fender and Strymon pedals, but enough difference to cater to different players. Of course, there are probably as many reverb algorithms as there are fuzz boxes, so those may cater to different tastes as well.


well obviously


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I’m in the market for a rotary emulator. I was looking at the Mooer Soul Shiver but it’s too much for a Chinese pedal. I may check out the new Fender.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Nothing particularly confidential in there, and it makes no matter to me that it was Instagrammed before he thought to write. I don't get Instagram, Facebook, or any of those phone apps. We'd also discussed it several months back.
Pretty much everyone running a smaller business scrambles to get stuff ready for the show. You'll note that the Empress Zoia - a smash hit at last January's NAMM - still hasn't started shipping. As some folks like to joke, NAMM stands for Not Available Maybe May.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Nothing particularly confidential in there, and it makes no matter to me that it was Instagrammed before he thought to write. I don't get Instagram, Facebook, or any of those phone apps. We'd also discussed it several months back.
> Pretty much everyone running a smaller business scrambles to get stuff ready for the show. You'll note that the Empress Zoia - a smash hit at last January's NAMM - still hasn't started shipping. As some folks like to joke, NAMM stands for Not Available Maybe May.


never mind, you missed it. I was more so poking fun at your need to constantly name-drop but whatever pumps the ego, we all have our ways.
as for the Zoia, I wouldn't say it was a smash. if it was we would have all owned one by this point and then flooded the used market with it in time for the new big thing from this years NAMM, empress may have missed their window

I like Eventide, lets see if this thing is anything special..
NAMM 2019: Eventide Introduces the Rose Pedal


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Certainly looks interesting. The interface is certainly very clear, and the feature set offers a lot of power.
The Zoia, once ready to ship, WILL be a "smash", but only for a very specific niche of people; primarily modular synth folks. It has a very steep learning curve, and is most definitely NOT for the 4-knob, or even 6-knob, afficionados.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

time to start posting some NAMM product, hammer. something juicy from your industry insiders ,,.,


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

New Silver Sky colour? Blue Sky?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I didn't know we needed another one..,

NAMM 2019: Fender Announces New American Acoustasonic Telecaster


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

another 3005 chip delay, cool

Supro announces 1313 Delay pedal


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> time to start posting some NAMM product, hammer. something juicy from your industry insiders ,,.,


You've seen as much as I know, buddy.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> New Silver Sky colour? Blue Sky?
> 
> View attachment 239456




__
http://instagr.am/p/Bs8beXKAtba/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bs8ecWDglRE/


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the blue one but Im guessing cost will be astronomical


__
http://instagr.am/p/BszDiz1HeCm/


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

vadsy said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bs54MHthHzF/


this thing just got cooler


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the dookie pedal? why the hell would anyone want to sound like green day? ughh makes me want to throw up. i'd sooner buy a korg miku


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> this thing just got cooler


That it did. It's a Whizzer in a box! Neil Young's Whizzer Designed and Built by Rick Davis


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> the dookie pedal? why the hell would anyone want to sound like green day? ughh makes me want to throw up. i'd sooner buy a korg miku


if you don't go for the dookie, make sure you check out the Reverb shop they're opening up, you can sound just like them using their stuff

Green Day to Sell a Career-Spanning Collection of Gear in Official Reverb Shop

some of the previewed gear is actually pretty cool


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

New for 2019 - JCM800 and Plexi heads. 20 watts switchable to 5 watts. El34 tubes. Made in the UK. A couple bucks more than a used 50th Anniversay 1 watt head. Matching vertical 2x12 cabs extra. $1299 USD


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

A little something from EVH.....ash body as well. not cheap though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Rollin Hand said:


> A little something from EVH.....ash body as well. not cheap though.


Marketing at its best.................or worst?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gibson


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

BSTheTech said:


> New for 2019 - JCM800 and Plexi heads. 20 watts switchable to 5 watts. El34 tubes. Made in the UK. A couple bucks more than a used 50th Anniversay 1 watt head. Matching vertical 2x12 cabs extra. $1299 USD
> 
> View attachment 239756


I knew I should’ve avoided this thread! That JCM800 is giving me some serious gas... I’m a fool, and I will be parting with my money for that switchable 5W goodness.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> Marketing at its best.................or worst?


How many people have built replicas over the years (I am in the process of building a 5150 replica FWIW)? I don't have a lot of free time (young kids), and parts costs do add up. Maybe something like this appeals to those of us in those circumstances.

They wouldn't make 'em if they weren't sellin'.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Rollin Hand said:


> This one interests me, as my Eleven Rack is not getting any younger. I gather it has 2 SHARC processors, whatever the hell that means.
> 
> NAMM 2019: Mooer set to disrupt multi-effects market with astonishingly feature-rich GE300 | MusicRadar





1SweetRide said:


> Not giving these pirates a dime.


Agree with you, @1SweetRide, I wonder whose tech they stole to make that board.



vadsy said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bs8beXKAtba/
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really digging the gold.


vadsy said:


> if you don't go for the dookie, make sure you check out the Reverb shop they're opening up, you can sound just like them using their stuff
> 
> Green Day to Sell a Career-Spanning Collection of Gear in Official Reverb Shop
> 
> some of the previewed gear is actually pretty cool


The black BJA Junior is killer.



BSTheTech said:


> New for 2019 - JCM800 and Plexi heads. 20 watts switchable to 5 watts. El34 tubes. Made in the UK. A couple bucks more than a used 50th Anniversay 1 watt head. Matching vertical 2x12 cabs extra. $1299 USD
> 
> View attachment 239756


Yeah, those amps look killer. I posted a thread in the amp section with a link to the Anderton's demo, which sounds fanatastic.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Rollin Hand said:


> How many people have built replicas over the years (I am in the process of building a 5150 replica FWIW)? I don't have a lot of free time (young kids), and parts costs do add up. Maybe something like this appeals to those of us in those circumstances.
> 
> *They wouldn't make 'em if they weren't sellin*'.


Well, that's very true. Or in this case, hope to sell a bunch of them and no doubt they will. They don't seem to be a company that has produced very many duds.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sweetwater alreacyt has em in stock. People at another forum are certainly on board, as am I for these. Starting to sound like a good "gear year" to me. Sweetwaters already selling them...at the beginning of NAMM of all things.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SC20H--marshall-sc20h-studio-classic-20-5-watt-tube-head

Good possibility I'll be in the hunt for one of these after I sell another piece of gear or 2.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

They have effects loops too. That’s cool.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm buying the Attack Decay the moment it comes out.

I have a Malekko Sneak Attack which I love, but it looks the the EHX pedal has some additional functiomnality and playability that might circumvent certain difficulties doing what I want to do with the Sneak Attack.

Dear EHX - please send me one before they hit stores and I'll make a killer Youtube demo that 6 people worldwide will find and watch.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I was more impressed with the synth stuff rather than the delay, although it is still cool. I feel like EHX has been doing the synth without anything overly cool for too long, almost rehousing their own pedals and throwing them back on the market.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mister.zed said:


> I'm buying the Attack Decay the moment it comes out.
> 
> I have a Malekko Sneak Attack which I love, but it looks the the EHX pedal has some additional functiomnality and playability that might circumvent certain difficulties doing what I want to do with the Sneak Attack.
> 
> Dear EHX - please send me one before they hit stores and I'll make a killer Youtube demo that 6 people worldwide will find and watch.


Pretty interesting pedals. Nothing that has not been done before in various products but if you want some different sounds to play with or add to your music, they may be your cup of tea, so to speak. Here is a demo if anyone is interested.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ibanez should really come up with a few more guitar models to add to their meagre offering.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Duesenberg*. I really like that 339ish model that they were fiddling around with. And I like the Joe Walsh model.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

flipping through some NAMM gallery pics, this one stood out..


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

vadsy said:


> this thing just got cooler


Looks like they're trying to do too much with that one. ... then again I guess that's their style.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Looks like they're trying to do too much with that one. ... then again I guess that's their style.


I like that Benson is involved, some of their stuff has been great to play, but merging them and CB is a whole new ballgame. It could be cool. Why do you say its too much?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

vadsy said:


> Why do you say its too much?


Too much functionality that you can’t control while standing and playing. Its a preamp; why have 3 types of fuzz that you can’t turn on/ off, or select between with your foot. At the very least they could have made more stuff footswitchable vs those gimmicky flying faders ( which are cool as fuck dont get me wrong, but think about actually using the thing live for a second). Considering the price ( assuming a lot judging by their other stuff) one might be better off with 2-3 smaller and more specialised pedals vs this one. That’s just what I have come to realise for myself - used to think a versatile pedal was a better pedal, no longer. I just want to set it and forget that the knobs exist; on or off. If i need a different thing then it better have its own footswitch.

At least its not got 20 dip switches on the top ( so the I/O can’t be there - like that about this thing here), imho in this day and age where we’re trying to maximise pedalboard realestate side jacks are a fuck you.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

vadsy said:


> flipping through some NAMM gallery pics, this one stood out..


Is this the first time that Fender's reissued one of their brown face amps in a while? I'd be happy to see more of the brown face amps with the harmonic term. Best sounding Fender amps?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Too much functionality that you can’t control while standing and playing. Its a preamp; why have 3 types of fuzz that you can’t turn on/ off, or select between with your foot. At the very least they could have made more stuff footswitchable vs those gimmicky flying faders ( which are cool as fuck dont get me wrong, but think about actually using the thing live for a second). Considering the price ( assuming a lot judging by their other stuff) one might be better off with 2-3 smaller and more specialised pedals vs this one. That’s just what I have come to realise for myself - used to think a versatile pedal was a better pedal, no longer. I just want to set it and forget that the knobs exist; on or off. If i need a different thing then it better have its own footswitch.
> 
> At least its not got 20 dip switches on the top ( so the I/O can’t be there - like that about this thing here), imho in this day and age where we’re trying to maximise pedalboard realestate side jacks are a fuck you.


love the passion in the response, Granny. this thing has midi though, that should help with the control, no?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sunny1433 said:


> Is this the first time that Fender's reissued one of their brown face amps in a while? I'd be happy to see more of the brown face amps with the harmonic term. Best sounding Fender amps?


I’m not sure but I haven’t seen any new production stuff on the shelves. I can’t wait to try this though, hopefully we see stock soon


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Brainwavz HM100 Studio quality headphones for under $200.00 w/real wood. 

Brainwavz Audio HM100 Review


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

vadsy said:


> love the passion in the response, Granny. this thing has midi though, that should help with the control, no?


Yeah, except for those folks who don't wanna business with that 40 year old yet still finicky technology.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Yeah, except for those folks who don't wanna business with that 40 year old yet still finicky technology.


fair enough

now let’s see how hammer comes back to defend CB


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hammer will say that MIDI is there if you want it, and sitting on the bench if you don't. There doesn't seem to be anything that MIDI is required for.

In some ways, the motorized pots can be thought of as a gimmick. On the other hand, they can provide a nice visual image for conceptualizing the status. You can also make equalizers a bunch of small rotary controls, but people like being able to "see" the frequency curve, via sliders. So some players may appreciate the ability to "see" whch patch they have selected via the slider-knob positions. My only qualm is that motorized pots can be current hogs. As well, I'm not big on sliders that face up. It's a dust collector just waiting with its mouth open. But, I would imagine that many slider pots these days provide obstacles to dust entry.

The unit does provide a means to select presets in round-robin fashion, so it's no obstacle to being gig-friendly. No moreso than my M5.

I'm pleased to see that EHX had brought back the Attack Decay pedal. They always had the best reverse-tape simulator, IMO. Many delay units have a reverse-delay mode. But those who have used them will likely agree that it is hard to plan out a solo backwards. At the same time, units that simply provide a slow onset - like the old Boss Slow Gear - as much as they let you play the notes you want in the sequence you want, don't do a very good job of mimicking the tonal changes when tape is reversed. They also don't track/trigger very reliably. EHX figured out a way to track better, and increase the harmonic content as the note swelled. Very clever circuit. Whether they're using the same one, or a digital translation, is unknown to me. I'm just glad to see it back.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

BSTheTech said:


> Didn’t want to de-rail the upcoming epic Gibson thread. Post up your rumours and lies, and half truths... or whatever is NAMM related.
> 
> View attachment 239008


The Dookie may be dismissed because of the name, graphics, and band association. At the same time, it would not be the first pedal with two blendable parallel overdrive paths. Boss has a few of them. Hell, I even designed one a decade back.

But it got me to thinking. The sound of two different amps does not necessarily produce two tones that are exquisitely synced. Walk a few steps this way or that and the time between when amp A and B reach your ears can vary. I suppose if they get mic'd and fed to a house mix, and heard in mono, you don't hear any differences in arrival time. But I wondered if inserting a very short delay time between the two channels, less than maybe 3msec, might better mimic what running two amps hot sounds like. I have a layout and parts for a board originally intended for producing through zero flanging. It produces a fixed delay between a half and 6msec. Now I'm curious about making a dual overdrive with a slight delay between one of them, before blending.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Andy demos some pedals, including the CB Preamp


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> At least its not got 20 dip switches on the top ( so the I/O can’t be there - like that about this thing here), imho in this day and age where we’re trying to maximise pedalboard realestate side jacks are a fuck you.


here are your dip switches


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Well then. 

It sounds cool, but it's just another, if much more loaded, delay/looper with modulation/pitch effects + tape sim on the tails. Makes it way too easy to be a solo ambient soundscape improv guy with his pedalboard up on a music stand I guess, but I'm not sure we need more of those people.

I swear there is some shit at NAMM that I actually like... but I am having fun with the criticisms.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Very interesting pedal from CBA. The NEO13 flanger from Alexander is also quite musical to my ears.

But have we hit "peak pedal"?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the Torpedo C.A.B. M caught my eye yesterday but I can't find a decent demo vid. I like the Bluetooth option

Two notes Audio Engineering - Torpedo C.A.B. M


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I initially passed over this because its another f-ing tubescreamer, now edgy with boutik backing, but decided to check back,., its another nice drive that Pete and Tim make sound pretty great


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Smart Guitar from Lag/HyVibe


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

One helluvalot of fun, that. Only thing which scares me is how processor-dependent it is - we all know how fast computer chips can be superseded by new designs. I wonder if they've designed their guitar so that it could be processor-upgradeable.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

There's some really cool stuff coming out this year in all areas.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

ronmac said:


> Smart Guitar from Lag/HyVibe


The Tonewood is similar but can be attached to any acoustic guitar.


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

Did anyone at NAMM happen to see the new Fender Custom Shop Chris Shiflett "Cleaver" telecaster? It was teased a while back and haven't heard anything in months...


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is a video of the poly mode on the attack decay. Some of the early NAMM videos didn't capture this aspect.

Skip to 05:00 for the poly mode part.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Getcher metal on with nylon. I shouldn't have to point out that Dave is Canadian, should I.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

mister.zed said:


> Here is a video of the poly mode on the attack decay. Some of the early NAMM videos didn't capture this aspect.
> 
> Skip to 05:00 for the poly mode part.


Oh that is _very_ nice. A definite reinvention. I have a couple of things that will do slow attack, but the poly mode is a BIG step up from them.
In many respects, it is every bit as much a synth pedal as the pedals with "synth" in their name. Note that feeding the Attack Decay into an envelope-controlled filter will enhance the synthiness of the unit. And the banjo and ukelele emulation is pretty damn good too.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

vadsy said:


> the Torpedo C.A.B. M caught my eye yesterday but I can't find a decent demo vid.


This looks pretty cool! The idea of the Ox box for great direct sounds (and now also Waza Tube Amp Expander, Suhr Reactive Load IR, and many other options) is a very tempting, but they are also very expensive. The CAB M leaves out the load box, but given how much cheaper it is ($299 US), that might not be a big deal. Most of the time when I would want a great mic'd up sound, going to the speaker wouldn't be that big of a deal. But with the CAB M's built-in power amp emulation, you could probably get away with a pretty good sound if you have some decent pedals acting as a preamp. Or you could just buy a load box. Multiple microphones is a nice addition to the CAB M. 

One issue with the Ox is that it basically requires an iPad connected via Bluetooth to dive into most settings. Some day either your iPad or the Ox app will become obsolete and you will need to buy a new iPad or you won't be able to control the Ox through the iPad anymore, which would make your $1,700 piece of gear much less functional. On the other hand, the CAB M makes Bluetooth control an option, yet all the parameters of the pedal can be adjusted on the pedal itself or through the USB connection to a computer. So when mobile technology moves on, the CAB M can still be functional.

This video was quite informative.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

seems like a super in-depth review, I'll check it out later

I don't know why but I'm fascinated with being able to or finding something decent to go direct, with my pedals, even though I fight it in public and prefer an amp. The last C.A.B. caught my eye and I built a board just for one but I never bought the unit itself, mostly because the AX8/Helix/Kemper were the new cool things, then I got over it. This seems smaller and I like the idea of Bluetooth. I've been a H9 user for years and the Bluetooth control is awesome, also, the iPad is like first generation or something, works great. I'd be willing to try this if I was backed in a corner but for now amps, even isolated, is still my preference.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info there @troyhead . One thing I truly do not "get" is why certain guitar and music gear manufacturers tie their products closely to Apple or PC products. As a PC user it's kind of annoying that if I want certain music gear capabilities I'd have to invest the time, effort and of course money into purchasing another device to use the one I'm interested in.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

ronmac said:


> Smart Guitar from Lag/HyVibe


An interesting idea. My question would be whether the use of the guitar _top_, as opposed to the _back_, as with the Tonewood, changes the a) lifespan of the guitar top or b) the intonation of the strings played in real time. I would imagine that using the top as a membrane requires some very specific wood properties.

Whether there are caveat or I'm just being annoyingly picky, makes for a helluva campfire guitar, and would probably turn heads when busking. I imagine there'd be a bunch of folks walking through the Metro in Paris or Montreal doing a double take and wondering "How does he do that?".


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

vadsy said:


> don't know why but I'm fascinated with being able to or finding something decent to go direct, with my pedals, even though I fight it in public and prefer an amp


With the CAB M you should be able to do both! Unlike the previous model, you can put the CAB M in-between the amp and the speaker. To me, this makes it an awesome choice as it has some power amp modeling if you use pedals as your preamp, or you could just use it as a cab & mic sim (or impulse response loader) for your real tube amp tone. Win!

Now that I think of it, you could also use this as a good way to get a stereo wet/dry/wet rig with just one amp. You could wire up like this:

Guitar -> pre-gain pedals -> amp -> CAB M speaker out -> speaker cab. Mic that up like normal and that is your “dry” signal. 
CAB M’s other line out -> post gain pedals that can presumably split the mono signal to stereo -> left & right DI boxes to PA for your stereo wet signals


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> Thanks for the info there @troyhead . One thing I truly do not "get" is why certain guitar and music gear manufacturers tie their products closely to Apple or PC products. As a PC user it's kind of annoying that if I want certain music gear capabilities I'd have to invest the time, effort and of course money into purchasing another device to use the one I'm interested in.


I hear you and often feel the same way. I think the reason the mfrs. do this is to reach or expand into different market areas. Unfortunately, those are markets we sometimes are not in.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

troyhead said:


> With the CAB M you should be able to do both! Unlike the previous model, you can put the CAB M in-between the amp and the speaker. To me, this makes it an awesome choice as it has some power amp modeling if you use pedals as your preamp, or you could just use it as a cab & mic sim (or impulse response loader) for your real tube amp tone. Win!
> 
> Now that I think of it, you could also use this as a good way to get a stereo wet/dry/wet rig with just one amp. You could wire up like this:
> 
> ...


to me it would be all or nothing. meaning, I would use the CAB M as a standalone unit to replace my amp on stage. if I was to use an amp I would just mic it, I don't see a point in spending extra to have this thing emulate beyond the sound I'm already happy with out of my amp. does that make sense? 
I do agree with you on the 'win' though, seems like a great unit to use and keep the pedalboard one is already used to


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I don't see a point in spending extra to have this thing emulate beyond the sound I'm already happy with out of my amp.


If you get to have a sound guy you trust with decent mics who can consistently replicate the sound coming out of your amp, then yes, this would be redundant. But if you would prefer to craft the sound of your amp that is sent to FOH, then this could be a useful tool to use with a traditional tube amp.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

troyhead said:


> If you get to have a sound guy you trust with decent mics who can consistently replicate the sound coming out of your amp, then yes, this would be redundant. But if you would prefer to craft the sound of your amp that is sent to FOH, then this could be a useful tool to use with a traditional tube amp.


Either way FoH will mash up yer tone to what they think it should be. This is not an insult to sound guys just a matter of fact when the person doesn't know you and is, like, a different person with their own ideas about things. DI with emulation or mic on an amp makes no difference in that respect. Especially now with digital boards everywhere (unlimited channels of compression with parameter depth that can't be matched by physical gear vs analog era when guitars may go uncompressed simply because a) IMHO they usually don't need it, especially if dirty, and b) there were only so many compressors and you need them elsewhere more... and then there's the eq - the dude's gonna try to tone shape with it instead of just utilitarian stuff like HPF to minimise rumble etc). At least with just an amp you didn't try so hard only to be stymied.

No matter the gear you use, the only way to achieve your desired tone out of the PA is to have your own sound guy who knows you and you trust or not go through the PA (this is why tiny venues are nice - amp on stage is all the audience gets)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

L&M at NAMM - Gibson. Looks like they have listened to the purists and the progressives


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Godin Electric and Acoustic Guitars - NAMM 2019


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

PRS from L&M @ NAMM


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> Godin Electric and Acoustic Guitars - NAMM 2019


I liked the change in headstock on the acoustics as well as some appointments. The 5th Ave's I don't care for at all. No other reason than just not my style. Probably great for Jazz guys though, but a hard pass for myself.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> I liked the change in headstock on the acoustics as well as some appointments. The 5th Ave's I don't care for at all. No other reason than just not my style. Probably great for Jazz guys though, but a hard pass for myself.


It depends on the model of 5th Avenue. Some are meant primarily for jazz and some are not. The Kingpin II I had with P90's was definitely not a jazz box but I understand that the style is not meant for everyone or we'd all own one if we could.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I do like the 5th Avenue with the DeArmond pickups. They are their own thing. Definitely beyond just jazz. My brother has a set of those pickups in 90s Guild Westerly solid body and really likes them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I do like the 5th Avenue with the DeArmond pickups. They are their own thing. Definitely beyond just jazz. My brother has a set of those pickups in 90s Guild Westerly solid body and really likes them.


Are those the pickups that Doyle ***** convinced them to use?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Are those the pickups that Doyle ***** convinced them to use?


I believe so.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

vadsy said:


> I initially passed over this because its another f-ing tubescreamer, now edgy with boutik backing, but decided to check back,., its another nice drive that Pete and Tim make sound pretty great


Still another f-ing Tubescreamer.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

To recognize and celebrate all the young folks learning to play an instrument...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jimmythegeek said:


> Still another f-ing Tubescreamer.


still, some sound better than others


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> Probably great for Jazz guys though, but a hard pass for myself.





Steadfastly said:


> The Kingpin II I had with P90's was definitely not a jazz box


As time goes on, jazz guitarists are all over the map with their choice of guitars, along with the number and types of effects pedals they are using.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

greco said:


> As time goes on, jazz guitarists are all over the map with their choice of guitars, along with the number and types of effects pedals they are using.


Even Jim Hall had a Whammy Pedal in his final years.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> As time goes on, jazz guitarists are all over the map with their choice of guitars, along with the number and types of effects pedals they are using.


I never thought about that when I was posting my comment but that is true. I think I can remember one jazz guitarist playing a strat. In the right hands..................................well, you know what I am getting at.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

vadsy said:


> flipping through some NAMM gallery pics, this one stood out..


I had a chance to sit down and play one of these at L&M yesterday and to be honest it was a slightly disappointing. Nothing truly bad about it, pretty standard offering actually but the price is pretty steep and that probably put me off more than anything. I was expecting to be wowed but it showed just average. I miss having access to a Swart and their trem, would be nice to find a used STR,,.,


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That's the risk of promotional hype, isn't it? You get your hopes built up beyond what the product is capable of. Meanwhile, what Chris Stapleton probably likes about that amp is that it is "just right" for his needs. I won't defame him, but it's not like he has any particular tonal signature or reputation as an axe-slinger.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> That's the risk of promotional hype, isn't it? You get your hopes built up beyond what the product is capable of. Meanwhile, what Chris Stapleton probably likes about that amp is that it is "just right" for his needs. I won't defame him, but it's not like he has any particular tonal signature or reputation as an axe-slinger.


I don't know what hype you're talking about, did Steadly get to you? This thing was barely a blip on the radar,., just another amp at NAMM as far as I'm concerned. In the end I found the price to be too much for a pretty ordinary item.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Nah, I'm talking about Fender's NAMM Youtubes.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

mhammer said:


> The Dookie may be dismissed because of the name, graphics, and band association. At the same time, it would not be the first pedal with two blendable parallel overdrive paths. Boss has a few of them. Hell, I even designed one a decade back.
> 
> But it got me to thinking. The sound of two different amps does not necessarily produce two tones that are exquisitely synced. Walk a few steps this way or that and the time between when amp A and B reach your ears can vary. I suppose if they get mic'd and fed to a house mix, and heard in mono, you don't hear any differences in arrival time. But I wondered if inserting a very short delay time between the two channels, less than maybe 3msec, might better mimic what running two amps hot sounds like. I have a layout and parts for a board originally intended for producing through zero flanging. It produces a fixed delay between a half and 6msec. Now I'm curious about making a dual overdrive with a slight delay between one of them, before blending.


I basically dismissed it initially because of the name and the graphic, just like you said. I like green day but didn't want a pedal with the dookie album cover on it.

Although the unicorn barfing rainbows album cover version is more appealing, I'd just cover the name.










I figured, "How good could this actually sound?" I mean, I never really thought that green day had an "iconic" tone.

Then I heard this demo of the pedal... its a bit of a long watch, but there are an awful lot of really good different Marshall tones in this thing.

I already have a lot of different Marshall tones in the form of several amps and several pedals...but still this sounds pretty damn good and I kind of want one now.


----------

